# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Bác nào ơ hà nội làm máy tiện gỗ cnc thay dao tự đông

## dohuuoanh1990

Bác nao làm đươc cho em xin cái giá .mày hành trình khoang 1m5 đường kính tiện 40 .mâm cặp tầm 20 .em OAnh sdt 0969813983

----------


## dungvu.129

Thấy bạn này hỏi lâu quá mà không thấy ai trả lời.
Đây, của bạn đây.
Bạn tìm 1 máy tiện gỗ CNC cũ, 1 trục về mình lắp cho thêm bộ quay dao tự động. Theo mình biết thì ở HN không có cơ sở nào chế máy có quay dao tự động đâu, chỉ có mấy cơ sở ở Bắc Ninh nhập về bán giá cao lắm.
Phần mềm lập trình 2 dao thì bạn có thể liên hệ bác Tuấn Anh (anhcos) hoặc sử dụng phần mềm của Trung Quốc...

----------

anhcos

----------

